# Error code 8.7.



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

Some background: I bought some new parts and a case to build my second computer. When I put everything together, I was getting an error from my motherboard that said, "Enable ATX Power Supply". So I went out and bought PSU after PSU until I found one that worked. 4 Power Supply's later, I got a working 600W Thermaltake. After that problem, it went on to my latest problem (which I've had for 2 months now with no solution). After that PSU change, my computer would boot, but only stay up for about 30 seconds at a time before rebooting itself. I'm not sure why, but I assumed that if I reset everything on the motherboard, then it might solve the problem of it restarting constantly. So I started with reseting the CMOS. I reset it CORRECTLY (I unplugged my PC, I moved the jumper, I waited several min., I moved the jumper back, and now I'm getting 8.7.). 

Problem: My motherboard is giving me error code 8.7. which the manual says means, *"Check CPU Core Voltage"*. And again, this is all after reseting CMOS correctly.

What I've tried doing to fix it: I've done a bearbone boot up, with only the necessary hardware to boot up. I've rebuilt the whole PC in a non-static environment outside of the case (on cardboard) with no luck. I did not move any hardware or touch anything else why reseting CMOS. My PSU is set to the correct voltage for the US.

I'm not sure why CMOS and the 8.7. error code are linked, but thats the problem and it needs to be fixed. I appreciate any help given. I've been trying to fix this problem for so long that I've tried a lot of different things to fix it. Just read through this thread carefully to make sure I didn't try your method of fixing this computer already. Below I'll post the specifications.


```
Specs:

CPU: $143.00 - Intel Pentium D 935 Presler 3.2GHz

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819116262


CASE: $63.99

http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A1386011&cmp=OTC-fr00g13


MOBO: $139.99 -  ABIT AB9 Pro LGA 775 Intel P965 Express ATX Intel Motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813127004

HD: $74.99 - WD 250GB 16MB

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144701


RAM: $199.99 - G.SKILL 2GIG DDR2 800 PC2 6400

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231114


VIDEO CARD: $184.99 - MSI 7900GS GeForce 512MB

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814127277

Power Supply: Thermaltake 600W
```


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

[I reset it CORRECTLY (I unplugged my PC, I moved the jumper, I waited several min., I moved the jumper back]
did you remove the battery before moving the jumper over and put it back in after moving the jumper back again


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

I did remove the battery. Sorry forgot to include that.


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

Bump. I really need help with this, I'm in a rut.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reseat the cpu h/sink
check for a bios update
try with only 1 stick of ram until you get it running,is the ram on the approved list for the m/b
there appears to be multiple problems with this model m/b from the searches i have done,i will ask someone else to also look at the thread


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with dai - check for a BIOS update: http://www.uabit.com/index.php?opti...bcategory=1002&model=323&product_name=AB9+Pro
The early BIOS versions have compatibility issues.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the problem with a bios update the computer needs to stay up to do the update,you cannot take a chance on it going down in the middle of it


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Dai, you're, of course, right about that. 
Other causes, like overheating, have already been mentioned. 
Make sure all power connectors and fans are correctly connected to the motherboard (and graphics).


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont see where you have any options left but to bail out on that board!


you have done all the aspects correctly; I think you just plain got a bad board.

I'm no Abit lover at this time, there are many better choices IMHO for the same money

but I would start with a return to your retailer >>>>> maybe even a swap to a similar chipset & featured gigabyte or asus board


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

linderman said:


> I dont see where you have any options left but to bail out on that board!
> 
> 
> you have done all the aspects correctly; I think you just plain got a bad board.
> ...


I've had this problem for so long that the return policy is long overdue. And I agree that a BIOS update would be risky if my PC were to shutdown in the middle of it. I've put about $600 extra into this PC, is buying a new board _really_ worth it? I'm broke, but could just barely afford one.

Otherwise I might waste my money at geeksquad :[


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

how long have you had the board,warranties vary in lenth


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

About two months from NewEgg, I doubt I can return it still, but possible I suppose.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if thwey will change it,if not go to abit for a rma it has to have at least 12 months warranty on it


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

Which other board should I get? I'm not to big a fan of ASUS.

Should I consider doing the same with the processor? Or instead, just with the processor?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Newegg has a 30 return and a 1 yr replacement warranty on most items. I would try RMAing the board to Newegg for a warranty replacement. 

If you want to get a new board and don't like ASUS I would recommend Gigabyte or MSI.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Try to return the board >>>> it not RMA the board then sell it on ebay when you get it back


in the mean time >>>> go to mwave.com / click on refurbished in the toolbar / then click on motherboards / look for a Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 *revision 3.3* (page of the the moterboards)

you will like that board, I have built 8 systems with gigabyte this year >>>> all of them were no complaints >>>>> and they overclock like hell


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

Good deal, so don't do this for the CPU?


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

[Update]

Ok, so all newegg could do for me is return the board for the same make and model. Basically, the same board. I figure this one will come fresh, and if anything it will be better than this error code I'm getting. I'll post more info/another thread once the board comes.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post back to this thread


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello again! I finally received my replacement motherboard, its the same one only brand new.

Unfortunatly, after plugging in *only the essentials,* the computer is still failing to successfully boot. The computer will start, I hear the harddrive start, the fans spin and light up, and then I see the 'Abit' screen on my monitor. The motherboard shows me "7F" for about 3 seconds, and then the whole thing shuts off ending at "9.9." which is complete shutdown sequence.

I'm not sure why this is happening, any clue why?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set it up out of the case on a piece of cardboard with
video
ram
cpu
speaker
and see if you get post


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

I just tried that, and still no luck.

Any clue?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the problem usually relates back to power
check that you have the aux power plug plugged into the m/b
reset the cmos


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

I did what you said, and still no luck.
Anything else?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try another power supply in it


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have already purchased several, I'm on my fourth. I said that earlier on in the thread.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have any of the previous ones been 650W+ from a quality maker


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

The two highest were 620W by Thermaltake


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the only decent supplies they have made are the new toughpower series,the earlier ones are classed as generic


----------



## CS5n531 (Jul 21, 2007)

ok, maybe I'll purchase a new one. But I've already put in an extra $500 into this project, are you SURE this will solve my problems?


----------

